# PHP Time Zone



## j-a-m-z (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello i am making a time zone setting for my PHP Script i was woundering if some one could fill in what theese equal 

```
<?php
//Time Zone Settings
$-12= "";
$-11= "";
$-10= "";
$-9= "";
$-8= "";
$-7= "";
$-6= "";
$-5= "";
$-4= "";
$-3.5= "";
£-3= "";
$-2= "";
$-1= "";
$0= "";
$+1= "";
$+2= "";
$+3= "";
$+3.5= "";
$+4= "";
$+4.5= "";
$+5= "";
$+5.5= "";
$+6= "";
$+6.5= "";
$+7= "";
$+8= "";
$+9= "";
$+9.5= "";
$+10= "";
$+11= "";
$+12= "";
$+13= "";
?>
```


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Hopefully I spelled them correctly 


```
<?php
//Time Zone Settings
$-12= "Eniwetok, Kwajalein";
$-11= "Midway Island, Samoa";
$-10= "Hawaii";
$-9= "Alaska";
$-8= "Pacific Time (US & Canada)";
$-7= "Mountain Time (US & Canada)";
$-6= "Central Time (US & Canada), Mexico City";
$-5= "Eastern Time (US & Canada), Bogota, Lima";
$-4= "Atlantic Time (US & Canada), Caracas, La Paz";
$-3.5= "Newfoundland";
£-3= "Brazil, Buenos Aires, Georgetown";
$-2= "Mid-Atlantic";
$-1= "Azores, Cape Verde Islands";
$0= "Western Europe Time, London, Lisbon, Casablanca";
$+1= "Brussels, Copenhagen, Madrid, Paris";
$+2= "Kaliningrad, South Africa";
$+3= "Baghdad, Riyadh, Moscow, St. Petersburg";
$+3.5= "Tehran";
$+4= "Abu Dhabi, Muscat, Baku, Tbilisi";
$+4.5= "Kabul";
$+5= "Ekaterinburg, Islamabed, Karachi, Tashkent";
$+5.5= "Bombay, Culcutta, Madras, New Delhi";
$+6= "Almaty, Dhaka, Colombo";
$+7= "Bangkok, Hanoi, Jakarta";
$+8= "Beijing, Perth, Singapore, Hong Kong";
$+9= "Tokyo, Seoul, Osaka, Sapporo, Yakutsk";
$+9.5= "Adelaide, Darwin";
$+10= "Eastern Australia, Guam, Vladivostok";
$+11= "Magadan, Solomon Islands, New Caledonia";
$+12= "Auckland, Wellington, Fiji, Kamchatka";
?>
```


----------

